# chicks are getting sick and i dont k ow what to do



## renem (Oct 27, 2016)

hello. i posted before about my chicks dyibg and i think i solved that problem.but now thetes an even bigger problem. it started a few weeks ago. first they stumble a bit and walk weird then they sit alot and walk barely then they just sit and soon they cant even keep their legs underneath them!! It staryed out with one and now theres 4 of them. i separated them from the other chicks and put them in a little cage upstairs so i can keep a close eye on them. the others are showing the same behaviour as the sick ones. even my oldest and strongest chick has trouble walking now. my brother says they may have a virus which causes them to not be able to walk. and he says we may have to put them down . the first one is getting better and can almost walk on its own again and another one who i just put in is also getting better. but the other two are doing terrible. one of them cant even eat anymore. i to help them eat every time and it helps i think. i just dont know what to do. they can still move their legs they just dont want to for some reason. maybe theyre too weak? am i giving the wrong feed? i give them mixed seeds with corn and that kind of stuff. they all hatched from nov3 till nov 30th. I have 4 sick ones and 4 "healthy" ones right now. should i go to the vet or wait? or do something rlse.olease help im desperate!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

"i give them mixed seeds with corn and that kind of stuff"
That's mostly likely your problem, get them on a proper complete balanced feed.
Baby chicks need 18-20% protein,they are probably only getting 8-10% protein.
They are probably deficient in Methionine and Lysine the most important amino acids that aid in the development of muscles and skeletons.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,what MN said.Chicks need the extra nutrition and vitamins and minerals starter mix provides.You need to use starter mix for 18 weeks.Chicks grow so fast they need extra nutrition to grow and develop good immune systems,muscular and skeletal growth and feather health.Corn has no nutritional value,it is mainly fed to chickens as a fill and quick energy source.You may also want to give them gravel to help digest food.Chicks need TLC for several months to develop into healthy,beautiful chickens.


----------



## renem (Oct 27, 2016)

okay thank you i will do that. ill let you know if it get better!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think you might want to look into Marek's- that virus.
I would still try good diet, vitamins especially B vitamins.


----------



## renem (Oct 27, 2016)

yes. we went to the vet and he said they might have worms. we got medicine and we'll see if that helps. two sadly passed away today


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope it's something else other than Marek's because there's no cure for Marek's.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe you should send a dead chick to your local agriculture office for a necropsy.That way you know for sure what's killing your chicks and you will know what precautions you need to take for future chicks.


----------

